# Форум на русском языке  > Новости  > Новости компьютерной безопасности  >  Успешная атака на SSL

## SDA

Исследователь, называющий себя Moxie Marlinspike, продемонстрировал на очередной BlackHat-конференции утилиту SSLstrip, которая реализует технику перехвата SSL-соединений, основанную на том факте, что, как правило, перед началом взаимодействия по https и установкой SSL-соединения пользователи заходят на некоторую обычную веб-страницу с помощью незащищенного http-соединения, где и нажимают заветную кнопку Login.

Прелесть этой атаки в том, что собственно SSL-соединение никто и не атакует. SSLstrip работает как обычный прокси, отслеживающий http-трафик. Хотя пользователь искренне считает, что взаимодействует с сайтом по https, на самом деле он общается с SSLstrip по простому http, ну а та в свою очередь честно идет на сайт по https от имени пользователя. Путем подмены favicon даже получается имитировать значок защищенного соединения, ну а http там в строке адреса или https - на такую мелочь не каждый обратит внимание.

По словам автора атаки, с помощью SSLstrip за сутки ему удалось собрать 117 паролей к почтовым аккаунтам, семь логинов PayPal и 16 номеров кредитных карт.

Источник:  http://www.infoworld.com/article/09/...evealed_1.html

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## maXmo

Что-то я немножко не понял про favicon.

----------

